# Period Pains Early Pregnancy



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, 
I have just got a BFP following FET on 2.2.11 - Works out to be 4w2d and having some period pain.

Is period type lower back pain normal in early pregnancy?  I have been having the period type lower back pain from before the transfer?

Thanks

Fi


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, don't worry, it's quite common. Lots of changes are happening in your uterus. If it becomes severe, ring the gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, 
Sorry to bother you again but when you say severe i take it you mean doubled over??

Fiona


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, taking your breath away, extremely strong,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

